# Hand-Gesture Censor Bracelet from Microsoft



## maneetpuri (Oct 14, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

Got an interesting piece of information for you all about a next-gen product from Microsoft that is Censor Bracelet. Its actually a device that is able to replicate 3-D model of users hand moments thereby allowing a user to access controls by gestures. What it seems from the recent revelation is that the tech firm is attempting to create a mobile device that can replace our contemporary remote controls. Just imagine using a glove or a bracelet to control any given device! Isnt it great guys, when you can feel another step close to future technology? However, by taking a closer look at the prototype design, I seriously doubt whether the thing would be comfortable with common users like us.

Cheers

Maneet Puri


----------

